# 2007 A Great Year (Post Your Fav Pic of the Year)



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 2007 Hunting season was a year to remember for the 
Baker family. How about everyone posting up their favorite
photos from this season. I'll go first. Colorado, San Angelo and
Brenham.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

*My 2007 Season Take*

First buck taken 12/8/07 in Sonora; grossed 146 4/8"

Second buck taken 11/15/07 in LLano. MY BEST SEASON!!


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are a few. 2007 has been a very blessed year for my whole family. Its gonna be real hard to beat this one. Wish everybody a great and safe 2008.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

here are a few of my axis. Almost at bullet Impact, Running away after the shot, and there he is. Shots courtesy of Cutter


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

My sons deer this year. Good buck for where we hunt(Cat Spring Tx). Problem is,its his second year to hunt and he has to better it !!


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

My favorite from this year. Shot only with the camera.

Maybe he will be ready next year.

GCB


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I killed this one opening morning.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Dilley Texas best deer I have ever taken


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hunting this year was a great time for my family and had a great time with my friends but the absolute best time we had was hunting black bear and fishing in Maine. I would love to do it again.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I hope to get some good hunting with the kids pictures before the weather heats up too much, but this one wil have to do for now -- the kids with Wendell Reich as we left his place:



[Click images for larger pictures.]


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is my fathers 150 class 10 point shot in east Tx. I thinks i look better holding the horns


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Great season for me*

I tagged out this season.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Great bucks ya'll. This was my first season to keep it all bow only. Took two cull bucks one 8 pt. went 117 at 19 inches wide, the 7pt went 125 even (P&Y!) and then the big boy. He went 164 6'8's with a typ 10 point frame, kickers off both g-2's were 1 inch even. Saw him before season started and took almost two months to close the deal. low fence


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Outstanding......Sure are some awesome and beautiful Bucks posted...


We have 2 more weekends....Buck season for us ends on the 20th and then special doe/spike starts...
Here are a few of the 9 Mgt bucks taken out by friends and family so far....The best 2 bucks are still walking around with shattered horns. 

No Monster Neds ....just 9 weekends of serious Fun!...with 2 more to go...Who knows? the second rut has started.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Great Pics! Here are a few from this year.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

....


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Die devil swine!
















Looks like most everyone had a successful 2007. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Junebug, 1976Bronc, and Jfreeman ... impressive deer !!! Congratulations to you and everyone else who connected ... My buck is a "runner up", but my favorite picture is of my lady and my .300 win. mag. ... I'll post that one when I get home, until then ... here's my management 9 point taken last weekend ...

Congratulations to all and good luck next season !!!


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Daughters first deer and nephews first hog.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

There have been some great deer taken this year! Thanks for sharing the pics and for posting this thread so we an see them all together.



My faves


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Started off slow but turned out great.

In the begining.









After Thanksgiving. Went to the hospital in Junction after this one because of strep.









Cant forget the boys who both scored on the same morning.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

It was a great year for the Noteboom family as well. Attached are two deer we took this year in McMullen County. Got a little carried away with the photo editing.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*awesome year*

kiwi land and first whitetail buck with bow


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Great pics everyone. We had a good year. Just being out with the family means everything.


----------



## garza (Dec 27, 2006)

*07 Was The Best Year Ever.*

I Am Looking Foward To 08


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

a few of my fav. pics from this last year


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

My hunting partner Boudreaux came back to hunt after a collision with a car.. got to hunt with my father a few times, he lives in KS now, which is nice.. Can't wait for next year. All Ready building blinds in my back yard..


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

How bout a few from the bird hunters!


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Grandfather's best*

Helped guide my grandfather to his best whitetail after over 50 years of hunting. Best '07 hunting memory.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the photos folks. Mom's and Dads, Sons and Daughters, 
Grandma's and Grandpa's, Aunt's,Uncles,Cousins and Huntin Buddys. 
Photos from all over the World !! Keep em coming folks. Later Baker

P.S. I want to go hunting with Freeman. All of his photo's were Jaw
droppers.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

We had a great year...already looking forward to next season...

1 My son's buck
2 My huntin' buddies
3 My kids...they almost seem to like each other when we are at the lease!


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Man, a bunch of great pictures. Troutmaster76 may be the best so far IMO. Great job!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i hunted hard here all i got a pic


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Is that Lance Berkman in the 3rd pic of the first post?


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Yea, Thats him. Darn nice fella. Got to meet him this year 
hunting in Colorado.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

SSMike said:


> Is that Lance Berkman in the 3rd pic of the first post?


Good eye.


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

*07 season*

Started out on a new place this year not knowing what to expect but the sign was good and hopes were high. Put out the cameras and started seeing some good bucks and some really good Axis early in the year. Here are a couple of pics of the 200 acres that we are very rpoud of now since it was a great hunting season looking forward to this season.


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Hunting season in pictures.*

We also had a great year, my 9 year old son Colton with his 2 spring turkeys from our lease in Paint Rock, Colton's badger from our place in Freer, Colton with his personal best deer from our lease in Paint Rock, a huge **** and that was snared in Freer(who says protein dont work). Anybody remember the little black gun from last years pictures? It is still at work! We are so BLESSED!


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Some More*

A few more, coyote from Freer, Colton's 6 point from Freer, and my wife Tracy's 10 point from Freer. Lots more blessings!!


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rex, I know its way past your bed time old man.. You better get your beauty sleep. Lord knows you need it! Good looking pictures by the way.


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hands down*

Best day of the season !!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Dang that was a big ****.. red-fin you could have made him **** skin pants with that..


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

Good year for me. I was able to hunt with both my boys in the stand with me. They are 3 and 6. I even managed to shoot a doe and a pig while they were with me. If you know these 2 boys and as rambunctious as they are you'd understand it wasn't an easy thing to do. It just came to me that I didn't get a single picture. Won't let that happen again.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Bigstick's doe and hog are a super accomplishment. Both of his boys
are full of energy and I for one would love to see a photo of those
3 in a blind. Later Buddy


----------



## pipelayer2 (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow,

Impressive collection of pics from all.

Looked like everyone had a great season. Mine started off with a bang. Harvested a good buck and three does with the bow on one trip in October, then 4 of the 5 trips I had planned to hunt with my son go cancelled at the last minute due to various circumstances beyond our control so we could not take advantage of the "green" year and the big horns that went with it.

My son did get to take his first deer, a pretty Fallow doe. One shot, one kill.

Here he is. A free ranging 11 point with a third antler. Younger than I normally would harvest (3 1/2), but his additional antler broke down my will power.

God Bless

Tom


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is one of mine,

MrSailfish


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Here are a few. The first is probably my favorite at this time. My (at the time) 5 month old lab pup and wife in Sept.. The other 2 are a couple of good bucks my clients took in Montana.


----------



## rudy.s (Aug 19, 2005)

My best day hunting.


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

Great Photos everyone!! Wish I had shot something this year. Maybe next year


----------



## canvasbck (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

*We did'nt all shoot something*

this year. But it was a great time spent with friends and my son. Here are some pics of us during our 3 day hunt.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great Pics Guys.


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

First Wyoming trip this year. Had an awsome time.


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

My son's first buck. He and I hunted a hard three days for this one!

Second pic of 10 point I killed at our lease near Willow city. Got nice pic shot just before the kill.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Season*

We have had a great season this far. Got my daughter her best buck, my wife her first bobcat, and shot some nice deer. But, for all that, this is my favorite picture this year up to now. This is RackRanch's daughter Faith with her first multi-point buck. I think this would qualify as RackRanch's favorite picture too!!


----------



## bella92 (Oct 3, 2007)

*last day*

My buddy Scott took this in north louisiana on the last day of season.


----------



## cajun (Feb 16, 2005)

My grandson Adams's first deer, and my first caribou.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sweet Caribou.. Alaska or Canada?


----------



## byrdhunter1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Here are my favorites for this family! Just some little old East Texas bucks!


----------



## cajun (Feb 16, 2005)

Caribou shot on North Slope Alaska. Lake Etivelik area



Cajun


----------



## miller mania (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's what I got out of 2007. on new years eve


----------



## bella92 (Oct 3, 2007)

*my pic's*

a few ducks


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

*No one has posted any quail pics*

With such an amazing season for quail in south texas, I am surprised this is the first one. Anyway, great day, 30 birds most of which were taken in the afternoon. Best day of the year (Thus far).


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

bella92 said:


> My buddy Scott took this in north louisiana on the last day of season.


That is some kinda mass. Great pics everyone!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Son's First Dove, Brother wants to hold it!~
First Band!!!
Teal hunting.
Dove hunt in Medina...
Teal hunting with one of my Buds!!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A few more favs...Hard to pick one..


----------



## leadhead (Mar 30, 2006)

Taking my buddie's little four year old on his first buck harvest.I hope that this pic loaded. If not, I will try again.


----------



## leadhead (Mar 30, 2006)

Okay, need some help on re-sizing pictures. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*East Texas Buck*

Here are my favorites for this family! Just some little old East Texas bucks!

Very nice double drop tine East Texas old bruiser Buck. Can you tell us what the stats are on him?


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Click on the FAQ's at the top of the page and it will tell you how. Easy once you get the hang of it.


leadhead said:


> Okay, need some help on re-sizing pictures. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

JLC72 said:


> Click on the FAQ's at the top of the page and it will tell you how. Easy once you get the hang of it.


Or ... go to www.shrinkpictures.com ... use the "browse" button to upload your photo and choose "600" as the pixel size ... there is a 650 pixel limit on the forum. After it has resized your photo (hit the "resize" button), right click on the photo to bring up the toolbar ... save the photo and post it ... real easy ...


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

here are a couple of mine from this year...


----------

